# Hi New to the forum



## Sunny-days (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone could offer me any help with good areas to live in cyprus with children aged 11 years. Also what good schools that teach the UK Curriculum. 
Also if anyone know's of anyone who could help me with Sourcing a good Estate agent.
Were coming to Cyprus within the next few weeks once my husband returns to spain from working overseas to look for a property we'd like 4 bedrooms and modern. I'd prefer to be in a village / town with more ex pats so the children can make friends. 

I'd appreciate any info you all may have to offer 

Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there, 

If you are looking in the Paphos area the most popular school is the International School of Paphos. Also, the TLC school in Peyia is popular. There is a whole thread dedicated to Schooling at the top of the forum that will be helpful. 
Let us know what areas in Cyprus you are considering then I'm sure you will get more recommendations for villages and agents.

Cleo


----------



## Sunny-days (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you 
I'll take a look Cleo.
Basically finding the right school is my main priority. From then on we'll look at locations on where to live 
Thanks again for your reply


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

There are several villages on the outskirts of Paphos which have good expat communities. 
Peyia has a couple of English curriculum schools and the International school of Paphos is handy for several surrounding villages such as Konia, Anavargos, Mesogi , Mesa Chorio and Tremithousa.

I am assuming that your husband works offshore or something and that work will not be an issue?

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Sunny-days (Apr 29, 2014)

HI Veronica 
Yes your correct my husband works offshore.
I'd like to be in a nice town or village with good amenities as whilst we have been living in spain I have felt somewhat isolated. Although the school is very good with good facilities. I myself lived in corfu when I was younger and I do speak a little Greek 

However this is why we have to get the location right this time as well as the school. Thanks so much for your reply I will have a look for the villages you have suggested. x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Depending on your budget, there are several families that live in Secret Valley and Aphrodite Hills that send their children to Foley's School or the Heritage School in Limassol.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

But living in either of those places means quite a long drive twice a day. Why live so far out when there are far handier areas, closer to town and all the amenities, close to hospitals and several schools to choose from.

Just my feelings of course


----------



## Sunny-days (Apr 29, 2014)

I am looking at areas as we speak Veronica 
I'd like somewhere where I can walk to the shops maybe just a short drive from the beach and also a place that has some nice little shops. I really don't fancy a long drive to school everyday. But I'd like a modern school with good facilities  Oh my my list does seem to drag on but having been out fairly isolated in Spain has taught me this  x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The International school of Paphos is modern and from what I hear it has excellent facilities. I believe that there is a mix of different nationalities that go there.
The Learning Centre has a good reputation and I think it is mainly British children who go there. It has recently relocated to Agios Georgios (St Georges) not far from Peyia. It would be a few minutes drive to it if you lived in Peyia.
Peyia has a good range of shops and restaurants etc and is close to Coral Bay.
Just 15 - 20 minutes into Paphos from Peyia.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't forget there is life east of Paphos (and a better one in my view) with a number of good schools in the towns. Two spring to mind with these being the American Academy and Med High in Larnaca and both reporting high standards of achievements. Both follow the British educational system to A levels and the area would certainly fill your own requirements.
Good luck wherever you decide to stay.


----------



## alan99 (May 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

You may have noticed at the foot of Veronica's reply the website address for Elysian Fields Properties which is the estate agency business owned by Veronica and her husband Dennis. As she cannot actively promote her own business on the Forum I believe it is ok for me to do it. I suggest you view the website mentioned and then contact them directly from the details on the site. I am sure they may have more properties to offer than those on their site as, with all estate agents, new properties are always coming on the market. Good hunting.


----------

